# New car day!



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi all,

Mrs Cooks and I decided it was time for a new car for her. We didnt have any idea what type if car she was looking for, so did a bit if shopping

Anyhoo, after a brief search, we found this, and promptly bought it!

It's a 2015 A5 tdi S Line Special Edition, and a genuinely lovely thing to drive. Will figure out all the bits and pieces on it over the next few days, but first, it needs a proper clean!

So, I'm delving into previously uncharted territory with a soft top, so would really appreciate any advice on products (Renovo seems popular) and most importantly, techniques for getting and keeping the hood looking nice and fresh.

Cheers

Cooks
















Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Nice car!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The happy goat said:


> Nice car!


Thanks mate. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Enjoy the new car! I always use Renovo products when I’ve had soft tops to do..can’t fault them..Not used anything else to compare with though! :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice, I had the coupe version and loved it, really nice :thumb: 

Enjoy


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice wheels !

Renevo cleaner.
Renevo Dye.
Fabsil Gold protection

All you'll ever need and some truly class products (Speaking from direct recent experience).

Enjoy !!!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ooooooh, very nice indeed Niall.

We had one a few years ago, 2013 according to IMGUR.

Is it the 2.0tdi 170bhp model? I popped a DTUK tuning box on ours and it transformed the performance as I found it a bit sluggish after chopping in the RS Megane for it.

Yep, Renovo and Fabsil Gold used on ours after a damn good clean/hoover of the roof.

Does the sun even shine your side of the pond??? :lol::lol::lol:

Enjoy buddy. Here's ours next to our beloved RS Megane.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That'll be summer over then. :lol:

Looks nice. Enjoy.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

CharliesTTS said:


> Enjoy the new car! I always use Renovo products when I've had soft tops to do..can't fault them..Not used anything else to compare with though! :thumb:


Cheers mate. I'm reading good things about the renovo kit, so will likely go with that. 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> Very nice, I had the coupe version and loved it, really nice :thumb:
> 
> Enjoy


It's a very well put together car!

Cheers mate.


sevenfourate said:


> Nice wheels !
> 
> Renevo cleaner.
> Renevo Dye.
> ...


Thabks mate. The wheels were on the car, and the dealer has thrown in the original rims as part if the deal. So no need to buy a winter set!!


nbray67 said:


> Ooooooh, very nice indeed Niall.
> 
> We had one a few years ago, 2013 according to IMGUR.
> 
> ...


Cheers Neil. It's a 2.0 Tdi 177. Actually goes really well coming from a 1.5 diesel, but I'll look into that tuning box though.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Kerr said:


> That'll be summer over then.
> 
> Looks nice. Enjoy.


One day of sunshine, and we bought a convertible lol.

Cheers mate.

N

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Very nice enjoy 👍


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Steve0rs6 said:


> Very nice enjoy


Thanks mate. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cookies said:


> It's a very well put together car!
> 
> Cheers mate. Thabks mate. The wheels were on the car, and the dealer has thrown in the original rims as part if the deal. So no need to buy a winter set!!Cheers Neil. It's a 2.0 Tdi 177. Actually goes really well coming from a 1.5 diesel, but I'll look into that tuning box though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I bought the tuning box new, sold the car a few mths later (no sh1t sherlock hey???), and sold the box on for about £100.

Get one 2nd hand if you can, just make sure it's engine specific and they are worth the investment imo.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Looks nice and a new project to detail 

Is that the Merc gone then? Always liked it!


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Nice A5 in the best colour too !!! HTD 
Fabsil for roof protection and my tip is try not to park under trees. 

We get more than one sunny day here a year but now you got this it's probably gonna rain the rest of the year ! lol 

Cheers 
David


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have to say it, Health to Drive Chum!

Hope all goes well, will look forward to seeing your detailing work on it


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lovely car Cookies and ripe for a good detailing session. :buffer:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> I bought the tuning box new, sold the car a few mths later (no sh1t sherlock hey???), and sold the box on for about £100.
> 
> Get one 2nd hand if you can, just make sure it's engine specific and they are worth the investment imo.


I'm in two minds to be honest, Neil. Mrs Cooks already drives like Pentti Airikkala in her calmer moments. But I'll keep an eye out for a 2nd hand one. That's a good call actually. 


atbalfour said:


> Looks nice and a new project to detail
> 
> Is that the Merc gone then? Always liked it!


Thanks mate. That's the merc away. I loved it too tbh. Great wee car, just too slow. Overtaking was becoming a bit dangerous, and we thought we'd change it at some stage. The exhaust flap fault last week just made us do it a bit quicker.


91davidw said:


> Nice A5 in the best colour too !!! HTD
> Fabsil for roof protection and my tip is try not to park under trees.
> 
> We get more than one sunny day here a year but now you got this it's probably gonna rain the rest of the year ! lol
> ...


Thank you mate. The fabsil stuff seems to be good - I see theres a Fabsil Gold - is that better for soft tops?


Starbuck88 said:


> I have to say it, Health to Drive Chum!
> 
> Hope all goes well, will look forward to seeing your detailing work on it


Lmao bud. You'll be getting a Northern Irish accent if you're not careful lol. Thanks btw

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Lovely car Cookies and ripe for a good detailing session. :buffer:


Cheers SB. It's being planned..... lol

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Niall,

Lovely!

Fabsil and Renovo here, too, but nothing wrong with Aerospace 303 either. 

I can't remember if the rear window is glass or plastic. If plastic and it's yellowing a bit, try Meguiars PlastX to restore/revive it. I used this on my old Mercedes R129 SL to very good effect, and am working up to a session on the Alfa Spider this autumn.

I don't want to offend but Mrs Cookies' will not need to be told to ensure that the fabric is always dried out before the hood is lowered, will she (although, given your local climate, that probably means it will seldom come down:lol ? 

Peter


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fentum said:


> Niall,
> 
> Lovely!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Peter.

That seems to be the general opinion, so I think I'll get those two ordered!! The hood is slightly faded, although not at all in bad condition, but worth getting back into proper order.

The screen is actually glass, which was a surprise to me.

Does the Aerospace 303 darken the fabric too? Please take a few pics of the session on the Spider. I'd love to see that.

Cheers

Niall

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Edit - re the weather, there used to be local joke involving Jackie Mann, but I'd probably be banned for telling it. Some time over a sarsaparilla.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Cookies said:


> Thanks, Peter.
> 
> That seems to be the general opinion, so I think I'll get those two ordered!! The hood is slightly faded, although not at all in bad condition, but worth getting back into proper order.
> 
> ...


Niall

I'll happily put up some pics idc.

Re the 303, hard to tell as I've only put it onto very black mohair, so I can't say whether it darkens appreciably.

P


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have some Fabsil Gold Niall you can have but I don't know what the postage would be pal as it's a metal tin.

Let me see how much is left, quite a bit I believe, and it's yours bud.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> I have some Fabsil Gold Niall you can have but I don't know what the postage would be pal as it's a metal tin.
> 
> Let me see how much is left, quite a bit I believe, and it's yours bud.


Ah cheers Neil. I'll pay you for it, mate. Let me know how much it is.

Thanks, as always bud.

N

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I use a weak mixture of G101 and a wet and dry hoover, for protection I use G Techniq Fabric protector.

If you haven't got one, get yourself a wind deflector. They make a massive difference. Cambelt on these is due 4 or 5 years, if it sounds like the wheel bearings going then for some reason A5's eat rear tyres on the inside edge - they step.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> I use a weak mixture of G101 and a wet and dry hoover, for protection I use G Techniq Fabric protector.
> 
> If you haven't got one, get yourself a wind deflector. They make a massive difference. Cambelt on these is due 4 or 5 years, if it sounds like the wheel bearings going then for some reason A5's eat rear tyres on the inside edge - they step.


Good man Steve - thank you. I was actually thinking about the cambelt earlier, and wondered if it had been done. That's great to know btw. I have the GTechniq i1 so will give the too a good going over at the weekend.

Cheers mate.

Niall

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Mate, totally forgot about my offer to you the other day as I've been busy with work.

I have, I'd say, 450ml+ of Fabsil left plus 200ml+ of Renovo Reviver left.

PM me your address again pal and I'll pop these in the post to you as I'll never use them again. I'll not known the postage until I take them to the PO so just cover that if that's ok?

The Fabsil will definitely be enough for the A5 not sure if the Reviver will be enough as I can't remember if I used it on 1 or 2 previous roofs.









Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> Mate, totally forgot about my offer to you the other day as I've been busy with work.
> 
> I have, I'd say, 450ml+ of Fabsil left plus 200ml+ of Renovo Reviver left.
> 
> ...


Ah, just seen I have some 303 left also, again, I'll not use it so I'll chuck it in the same box pal.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice mr Cookies, enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

SteveTDCi said:


> , if it sounds like the wheel bearings going then for some reason A5's eat rear tyres on the inside edge - they step.


Drove me potty on mine this - depending on tyre pressure I ran, was either just under or over 70mph when it used to really be noisy. In the end, scrapped the Dunlop's (with good tread left), swapped to a set of Michelin's and it transformed the car :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

nbray67 said:


> Mate, totally forgot about my offer to you the other day as I've been busy with work.
> 
> I have, I'd say, 450ml+ of Fabsil left plus 200ml+ of Renovo Reviver left.
> 
> ...





nbray67 said:


> Ah, just seen I have some 303 left also, again, I'll not use it so I'll chuck it in the same box pal.


Neil, you're an absolute gent. Thank you so much. PM incoming.


Derekh929 said:


> Very nice mr Cookies, enjoy the sunshine


Thanks mate. As Kerr said above, longest winter ever is pretty much guaranteed now..... lol.


Andyblue said:


> Drove me potty on mine this - depending on tyre pressure I ran, was either just under or over 70mph when it used to really be noisy. In the end, scrapped the Dunlop's (with good tread left), swapped to a set of Michelin's and it transformed the car :thumb:


I'll def keep an eye on this. Really good to know.

Cheers guys

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

Health to drive mate! 

I'd skip the tuning box and take it for a proper remap. I used Torquetronix near Ballymena and has transformed the car as well as giving a better MPG


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ctreanor13 said:


> Health to drive mate!
> 
> I'd skip the tuning box and take it for a proper remap. I used Torquetronix near Ballymena and has transformed the car as well as giving a better MPG


Thanks mate. It's my wife's car, and she tends to drive like Pentri Airikkala at the best of times, so I'll keep that one on the back burner for a while lol.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

